# Tell me about your Tarmac



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Coming off a carbon Colnago and an aluminum Eddy Merckx (all Campy) last 10 years. The new TARMAC SL7 has my interest in the disk version as soon as they announce it's release. I'm also looking at the carbon Wilier Cento 10 PRO.
https://wilier.com/en/my2020/int/racing-bikes/road-bikes/cento10pro

How do you all like the SL6 and what -exactly- do you like about it that may convince me to run from the Italian and Belgium fetish? The press seems to love it, but they also dig the Wilier also. I'm torn and haven't ridden either. I hope to find a Tarmac to ride before I buy. 

Thanks. Post some SL6 P0rn pics if so inclined!


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I went from a SL5 (no slouch of a bike) to an SL6 and I love it. As a clyde I find it to be a very good descender, predictable with not a whole lot of front end twitchiness. I mean it's very responsive to quick movements without being sketchy. It's also pretty strong on sprints. 

I've never had a problem with it going up hills, but I'm not exactly setting the world on fire in that department. Out of the saddle I find it to almost disappear beneath me though (in a good way). 

I'm running mine on tubeless 28s with no problems. Between that and the dropped seat stays, I find it to be a good all day bike. I like it so much I have this one as well as a Pro in blue.










Looking forward to seeing what they do for the SL7. Will the line between Tarmac and Venge continue to blur? I hope not. Anyone have any solid rumors?


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Someone at my LBS said they got a peak of the new Tarmac and it's jaw-dropping. IDK??


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

JetSpeed said:


> Someone at my LBS said they got a peak of the new Tarmac and it's jaw-dropping. IDK??



ehh. Looked as if a Tarmac and a Venge had a baby.

Still looks like the SL6 Tarmac but with integrated/hidden cables like the current Venge. Cleaner, yes. But by no means is it "jaw dropping".


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I just heard from my LBS that the S-WORKS Tarmac SL7 will be available end of July and ready for customers. I also just now (7/2/20) checked SPECIALIZED website and it's down for maintenance . . . . . hummmmmm. -odd-


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Specialized will post a tease on the 23rd of July on their Specialized app of the new Tarmac! To be released on the 26th I hear. You can get the app on their website at the bottom of the main page FWIW.


----------



## ivanthetrble (Jul 7, 2004)

My new '21 Tarmac SL7 Pro with Ultregra Di2. Had it for about 3 weeks now and am loving it! Very light, (compared with my 20+ lbs old ride), very stiff but a very comfortable ride. Really like the Di2. Shifting is so fast and smooth. Had a full bike fit and didn't have to swap out any parts. Just did a few tweaks to the seat position and added a shim to the left pedal (plus inserts to the shoes) and I was good to go. Have a few hundred miles on it so far. Was originally thinking that I may swap out the chain rings for a compact double but after riding it I don't think that is needed. Only real change I made was changing tires to Conti GP 5000s in 28mm. Very happy guy!


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Nice! Are those Specialized cages? Like them??


----------



## ivanthetrble (Jul 7, 2004)

The are made by a company called Clear. Carbon and available in gloss or matte finish. Only 16 grams and about half the price of most carbon cages. About $35 IIRC.


----------

